# Linksys WRT54G Drops Internet Connection After A While..



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi! I've a problem with my Linksys WRT54G (v.5) router. It has been working really fine but I noticed every once a while it drops my broadband connection. How long it takes to drop varies, sometimes a few hours other times abt a day.

2 computers are linked to the internet via this router. 1 wired and 1 wireless. Whenever the connection is dropped, both are affected. I tried restarting the ethernet modem and it did not help. I tried restarting the computers and it works on and off. Only when I restart the router (plug ac off and the on) then everything returns on normal.

Is there any settings on the router page that I can change to ensure it does not drop the connection?
What is the problem here exactly?

Thanks in advance. Would appreciate any help given.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it could need a firmware upgrade - I had to do this on a dlink which helped a little 
In the end it turned out to be DNS issues and had to hardcode the DNS IP's

next time it happens try using an IP address instead of a name see it it works 
so instead of
www.google.com
in IE 
try using

64.233.167.99

try it now and you should get google back

otherwise whats the firmware revision

then we get into cordless phones, microwaves, other networks in area


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

junialum said:


> Hi! I've a problem with my Linksys WRT54G (v.5) router. It has been working really fine but I noticed every once a while it drops my broadband connection. How long it takes to drop varies, sometimes a few hours other times abt a day.
> 
> 2 computers are linked to the internet via this router. 1 wired and 1 wireless. Whenever the connection is dropped, both are affected. I tried restarting the ethernet modem and it did not help. I tried restarting the computers and it works on and off. Only when I restart the router (plug ac off and the on) then everything returns on normal.
> 
> ...


Had this happen a few times after I first set up my network (Linksys equipment). Don't know if was just the network 'settling in' or what, but the incidents got farther and farther apart and now it has been several weeks since the last time it happened.


----------



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

My firmware has been updated to the latest one.
What I've tried to to set my MTU on linksys that used to be "auto" to match that of my ethernet modem - 1492.
Seems to be working for now.


----------



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

I tried an MTU of 1492, didn't help. Tried 1460 still dropped off and on. Even went down to 1362. Lasted 4 hours before needing to reboot my linksys router.

Maybe I was wrong to say my connection was dropped, it just has a very very slow or non existent transfer rate (i'm still connected). Webpages can't load. Websites can't be pinged from the command prompt and I can't even access my router page when this happens.

The only solution to this now is to reset my router whenever this happens and its happening too often per day.

Anyone knows the magical MTU number to use? Or is my problem owing to something else and not the MTU?


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 31, 2006)

when you say 'websites can't be pinged,' are you pinging the dns or the ip address (i.e. the first response you had about google)?

Based on what you've been saying, I'd almost connect my computer directly to the modem/router for a day to see if it's the culprit.... get the wrt54g out of the picture for a bit.


----------



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

When I meant pinged it was both the domain and the ip address.

I searched around and contacting Linksys support, which I must say is very impressive. Their speed and quality of their replies.

I have reflashed my router. Done a hard reset after reflashing as recommended by Linksys.
Next I've used DrTCP (or something similar) to set the MTU sizes on my NIC and the wireless NIC to be at 1500. I read this from some other website. My router's MTU was set at 1492.

I'm just keeping my fingers crossed and hope this might work. Anybody has better / more concrete ideas?

I'm very grateful for all your replies coming so far.


----------



## soaringxh3n (Aug 25, 2004)

i have a similar problem.. My wireless just "drops" every now and then.. periodically

i'm not sure if this will help but check out this thread, it looks like it might be able to help
http://forums.techguy.org/networkin...roblems.html?highlight=wireless+network+drops

I havent tried it yet, but i will soon.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> then we get into cordless phones, microwaves, other networks in area


have you investigate these areas at all.

a good tool for networks is Free software to check signal strength of wireless is netstumbler 0.4.0 available for download from http://www.stumbler.net/

have a look and see what other networks in your area and see if you can select a channel noone else is using - had this problem with a couple of residential networks in flats / large towns.

Then have you secured the network WEP if so - try running open with no secruity.

Do you have a cordless phone - thats interfers again changing channel can help

Do you have microwave and is it dropping when Microwave used


----------



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

I did a bit of "trial and error" and found out what the problem was but I can't solve it. This dsl drop in connection (at very limited transfer rates) is caused only when I use BitLord. At first I thought it was a problem with BitTorrent but when I used uTorrent, I don't face the same problem. Instead of losing the connection completely (can't download webpages, can't ping, but torrent still runs at slow speeds) the speed only drops to about half.

Anyone knows how to solve this?


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

junialum said:


> Hi! I've a problem with my Linksys WRT54G (v.5) router. It has been working really fine but I noticed every once a while it drops my broadband connection. How long it takes to drop varies, sometimes a few hours other times abt a day.
> 
> 2 computers are linked to the internet via this router. 1 wired and 1 wireless. Whenever the connection is dropped, both are affected. I tried restarting the ethernet modem and it did not help. I tried restarting the computers and it works on and off. Only when I restart the router (plug ac off and the on) then everything returns on normal.
> 
> ...


Just a thought, is the router set for 'always connected' or 'connect on demand'?


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

junialum said:


> Hi! I've a problem with my Linksys WRT54G (v.5) router. It has been working really fine but I noticed every once a while it drops my broadband connection. How long it takes to drop varies, sometimes a few hours other times abt a day.
> 
> 2 computers are linked to the internet via this router. 1 wired and 1 wireless. Whenever the connection is dropped, both are affected. I tried restarting the ethernet modem and it did not help. I tried restarting the computers and it works on and off. Only when I restart the router (plug ac off and the on) then everything returns on normal.
> 
> ...


This may have nothing to do with your problem, but it is something that I noticed about the time I last had my connection drop. My modem has its ventilation slots all over the bottom of the modem and not much in the way of 'legs' to elevate it from the desktop to let air circulate. I happen to notice how hot the bottom was getting and placed two pencils across the bottom to give it more lift. Well, it may be pure conincidence, but I haven't had a disconnect since - and the bottom of my modem is much cooler!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you may have cracked it. Had the same problem on a freeview TV box overheating because of poor circulation - fingers crossed


----------



## junialum (Jun 9, 2005)

Its not the modem over heating, I'm really sure about that. The modem does not feel warm and at all and the ventilation slots are on top (not clogged with dust or dirt).

The problem is based on Bit Torrent. With BitLord I can't download webpages, can't ping, but torrent still runs at slow speeds but when I used uTorrent, I don't face the exact same problem. Instead the speed only drops to about half.

Any idea how I can solve this?

Thanks for all your replies so far.


----------



## cjohnston_4 (Jan 31, 2008)

Even though it's an old post - I am having the same problem as 'junialum'.

Whenever I run uTorrent or similar client, my internet connection (cable) stops working - eventhough I can still d/l and u/l the Torrents.

Only thing I did in the last week was run SpyBot and cleaned up all the junk on the hard drive...could it be I cleaned something I shouldn't have??

Thanks for the help...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please don't revive old threads, post a new thread.

In your case, you should have read the TSG Rules, which you should have read when you joined.



> *P2P Instructions* - The purpose of P2P is to illegally trade copyrighted material. We do not support the use of P2P networks and any threads requesting help for them will be closed. This includes Kazaa, Bearshare, WinMX, and the like. If you're interested in the topic, you are free to discuss it on our site (and please visit www.StealingIsIllegal.com), but information on how to use them will not be provided.


This thread is closed.


----------

